# Anyone have an extra 6 grand???



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I would stand, stare, and drool for days...

http://allentown.craigslist.org/mad/4142072500.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BZawat said:


> I would stand, stare, and drool for days...
> 
> http://allentown.craigslist.org/mad/4142072500.html


It's $6500 for one top, and there are two (bookmatched). Makes sense to get both.








 







.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

cabinetman said:


> It's $6500 for one top, and there are two (bookmatched). Makes sense to get both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so, you're offering me a no-interest 13,000 dollar loan then? Lol!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BZawat said:


> Ok, so, you're offering me a no-interest 13,000 dollar loan then? Lol!


If I had your money...I'd throw mine away.:laughing:








 







.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Hahahahaha!!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i saw slabs like that at hearnes. said they were making a conference table for a client. thats some difficult wood to work with.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a magazine that a builder dropped off- counter tops in this house are the same wood- probably 3 slabs worth.........


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

gideon said:


> i saw slabs like that at hearnes. said they were making a conference table for a client. thats some difficult wood to work with.


That place is awesome. Expensive, but very very cool. Haven't been down there since last fall. 
I've never worked with bubinga


----------



## Sgt. Spatula (Nov 13, 2013)

I literally gasped when I saw them, LOL. I've cut 24" curly cedar slabs that looked a little like that, but those take the cake. My golly.


----------

